# Just got my Simplicity Pow'r Max 9020



## kmk09 (Sep 29, 2014)

So I Just picked up one of the sweetest tractors I've ever saw. I have a few problems with it though, I am getting gas in my oil, pulled the carb off and cleaned it, it is not over filling the bowl like I had thought. I assume the fuel pump is likely cause? The other big issue is after it warms up it builds crank pressure and blows oil through the breather and chokes its self out any one have these issues? I would like to get this fixed as I have a loader that came with it that I would like to make sure works and get associated with before snow fall. Also if no one has any ideas about my issues, has anyone repowered with a Honda GX670? if so I would like to get some information on this. Thanks in advance. Keith


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you have the original mechanical fuel pump? I don't know much about the onan twins but I do know that many with the powermax tractors end up switching to electric pumps. Check to make sure your fuel return line is not plugged and install an inline fuel shutoff valve and use it. I would suspect that you have a plugged up crankcase breather valve.

This May or may not be helpful. http://www.manuals.casecoltingersol... Service Manual Specs G and J_watermarked.pdf


----------



## kmk09 (Sep 29, 2014)

I got it figured out, fuel pump was allowing gas past and seep into the crank case, lowering the viscosity of the oil allowing it to be pumped through the breather. disconnected the mechanical fuel pump and put an electric pump on it, changed the oil, no more problems. Now on to getting the loader mounted


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

kmk09 said:


> I got it figured out, fuel pump was allowing gas past and seep into the crank case, lowering the viscosity of the oil allowing it to be pumped through the breather. disconnected the mechanical fuel pump and put an electric pump on it, changed the oil, no more problems. Now on to getting the loader mounted


Apparently a common problem on those onans.


----------

